# What's your haircare routine?



## KellyBean (Jun 25, 2008)

We did this with skin, and I didn't see a post already on this, so why not?

Also, if you could say a little about your hair, it might help people find the hair routine which could work for them!


----------



## rbella (Jun 26, 2008)

I have blonde hair, about mid back in length.  It is very thin, but I have a TON of it, so it looks thick.  The roots get oily easily but the ends dry out fast.  Here is my routine:

Shampoo with Kerastese Bain Oleo-Relax 
Condition with Kerastese Masque Oleo-Relax or Toni & Guy Self Absorbed conditoner

I do this every other day.  On the days I don't do this, my roots are oily and I use baby powder on them to soak up oil.

After washing and before styling (usually straightening) I put a nickel size amount of Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Serum in the ends of my hair.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

I have naturally dark brown hair (I've finally gotten it pretty close to it's natural color!) and it's very straight, but there's a lot of it.  I have an angled bob that is stacked in the back.  

I use Aveda's Color Conserve shampoo and conditioner.  Every few shampoos I use the Color Conserve Strengthening Treatment in place of the conditioner.  It's like a really rich protein treatment.  Once a week, I use the Loreal Preference Color Saving Conditioner that came with my haircolor kit...I buy the kit just for this conditioner! lol It makes my hair super glossy and has a UV filter.  I use it in place of my regular conditioner once a week.

I let my hair air dry for about 15 minutes, then I use Aveda Color Conserve Sun Protector.  It's a foam that has a UV filter that keeps your hair color from fading.  It's also very volumizing.
Then, I just dry it on medium heat with my Conair Ion Shine hairdryer (the white one), with a medium round brush.
Since my hair is stick straight, I don't have to straighten it at all, so I just use some hairspray to scrunch up the back and keep the fly-aways down.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 27, 2008)

ok. I have a TON of tweaking to do as I don't like the results of the stuff I use now, but I'll buy new products once I run out of these. I have bra-length hair and it's naturally fine and straight. It's a light brown color with some highlights.

-Shampoo with Herbal Essence body envy.
-Get out of shower, towel dry hair. Lightly mist with kids detangler (like a leave-in conditoner) and apply Fekkai Glossing cream. 

I usually let my hair airdry overnight and then just brush it in the morning with a paddle brush. I don't really use hot tools, like once a week.


----------



## pat (Jun 27, 2008)

I have dark brown/black hair and it's sad to say that I wash my hair EVERYDAY.  I also do a double damage of blow drying + ironing my hair EVERYDAY. hahahahaha... My gosh...

Well, I shampoo and condition my hair usually with Fekkai, Sebastian, or Pantene.  I switch up the brand every two days, I think it makes my hair go "OOOOO what's this?! I like!" then it looks pretty. haha..

Once I get out the shower, I put Victoria's Secret hair serum when I blow dry and straighten my hair. Or I use a UV hair spray from Sun Silk.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 27, 2008)

I have long thick dark brown hair w/ very subtle highlights 

Shampoo: Loreal Intense repair (not from a drug store, salon only)
conditioner Loreal Intense repair

Perfect 10 leave in conditioner

A drop of Chi silk infusion

I let my hair air dry & I flat iron

I brush my hair with a paddle brush & a mason pearson brush, it's the best.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

ok i have long wavey/frizzy hair. the lengh covers my nipples so that's how long. i allso have a sweeping fringe (or bangs as you americans say!) i have it highlighted but my natural colour is mousey brown.


I wash my hair every other day with marix shampoo (the color protect one) and condition with the matrix sleek look conditioner. every other wash i use the matrix sleek conditioning mask and i also use vo5 hot oil treatments every 10 days or so.

i then spray on matrix biolage leave in conditioner and rub some bed head ego boost conditiner on the ends of my hair before blow drying. sometimes i put on teh matrix sleek look styling creme before drying but sometimes i don't as it can be a bit heavy.

i blow dry my hair and then spray on matrix heat protector before straightenning with my ghd's. 

sometimes i don't straighten it if i'm wearing it tied back in a pony.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 6, 2008)

I wash my hair every other day w/ Matrix shampoo & conditioner. I use Head n Shoulders and Redken anti snap at least once a week. When I do wash my hair, I blowdry for about a min and let the rest air dry. On special nights, I straighten my hair. I am on the lookout for some shiny/heat protector products

UPDATE: So aside from alternating between Matrix Biolage shampoo & conditioner, Head n Shoulders, AND Suave clarifying shampoo (I love cheap buys!), I have decided to invest in Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum for when I use my new Chi original flat iron! (I was using a Jilbere flat iron before, and even though I've only tried Chi once ...OMG! you can FEEL the difference of a CHI!) I use the serum on the ends of my hair only since I have flat oily hair. I also like to spray some Tigi Superstar Queen For A Day on my roots for some volume. On my dull hair days, I spray Tigi Bedhead Shine Adrenaline for some shine (although since I have bleached highlights it is hard to *see* this shine.) And of course I use Redken Anti Snap once a week. I am getting used to washing my hair every other day -hate it but I gots to do it!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 6, 2008)

I have highlighted, bleach blonde hair a couple of inches below my shoulders. It's not really thick or thin, just inbetween and very fine. It's naturally pretty straight with just a slight wave, not frizzy at all but has very little body/volume.

I wash my hair every evening with Tigi Bedhead Dumb Blonde Shampoo and Dumb Blonde Conditioner. I try and leave the conditioner in for about 5 minutes or so if I have time. Then I'll towel dry my hair a little, comb it out and put in some Tigi Bedhead Ego Boost leave in conditioner and leave my hair to just air dry. If I'm blow drying my hair which isn't very often I use Tigi Bedhead Small Talk to add volume at the roots.

The next morning I'll spray in a little Tigi Bedhead Queen for the Day volumising spray, again just a small amount at the roots, usually close to my crown. I'll then either straighten or curl my hair using GHDs, finish with a little Tigi Bedhead Masterpiece hairspray and Tigi Bedhead Headrush shine spray. And that's about it!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

i have long asian hair highlighted all the way down to ash blonde, which you can imagine kinda gets tore up every 4 weeks when i get it done, so i use:
*Goldwell's Color Definition Intense Shampoo and Conditioner *(from the salon i work at - the 50% discount helped alot!)
once a week i use *Fekkai Protein RX Leave in Hair Masque*. 
Out of the shower, i spray *Chi's Leave in conditioner 
*i blow out my roots for volume with* Big Sexy Hair Root Pump
*flat iron the lengths and curl the ends with my *Sedu 1 1/2 in flat iron* with *Chi Silk Infusion*
set with Tresemme hair spray or *Fekkai Summer Hair* and some *Johnathan Dirt
*if i dont curl the ends in, i finish with *Fekkai Glossing Cream*


----------



## Thelandri (Jul 17, 2008)

I have very long mid-brown hair which is naturally perfectly straight. It used to be much thicker than it is now, but hormonal problems have made it a bit thinner. Its still quite cumbersome though xD The ends are prone to getting ridiculously dry because of the length and the damage from when I used to dye it bright red.

I wash it every 2-3 days to get some nice natural oils through it, and can get away with it not looking too bad during the winter haha. At the moment I'm using Aussie's everyday shampoo (I cant remember the exact name, but it has 'for everyday use' on the bottle) and Original source almond and coconut conditioner. 

Once thats all done and its still damp I use aussie miracle insurance leave in conditioner on the whole lenght and giani calvaro (found in my local aldi's haha) split ends serum. Recently started using Angelfish 'Pufferfish' volumising spray to give it a bit of va-va-voom and softness. Once its blown dry i then use more aussie leave in conditioner on the ends.


----------



## violet14 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have chin length very thick semi course naturally poofy lol angled bob highlighted and bumped. I shampoo everyday pravana moisture shampoo and conditioner use a hair masque twice-three times a week instead of conditioner (its a 10). Pravana Leave in conditioner, prive straightening creme, prive finishing spray, big sexy hair spray. Blow dry and flat iron everyday


----------

